# 1/2 inch tool holder for sherline lathe



## Desolus (Sep 15, 2017)

I needed to put a 1 inch deep, 1/2 inch hole in stainless as a start for boring it out, and I needed it to be straight, concentric and round. So, being me I decided to do it the fun way and make something.













20170904_115910



__ Desolus
__ Sep 15, 2017


















20170905_121210



__ Desolus
__ Sep 15, 2017


----------



## kvt (Sep 15, 2017)

Just tried and it said I did not have permission to view.


----------



## Desolus (Sep 16, 2017)

Don't know why the album was set that way, you should be able to see it now


----------



## mikey (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice work but I'm curious as to why you didn't just use a drill to start and then bore it straight and to size.


----------



## Desolus (Sep 16, 2017)

For two reasons, 316 is hard to machine, and intermittent cuts are hard on everything, tending to break my tools; and that I'm going to use this for a 50 cal airgun in a future project. Besides, I enjoy making tools and parts about the same amount. So this was both to drill a hole, and to test the practicality of drilling a barrel on my sherline.


----------



## mikey (Sep 16, 2017)

Desolus said:


> For two reasons, 316 is hard to machine, and intermittent cuts are hard on everything, tending to break my tools; and that I'm going to use this for a 50 cal airgun in a future project. Besides, I enjoy making tools and parts about the same amount. So this was both to drill a hole, and to test the practicality of drilling a barrel on my sherline.



Okay, thanks. I get the part about enjoying the making of tools, trust me.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 17, 2017)

Desolus said:


> So being me i decided to do it the fun way and make something



very nice!
i like your thinking!


----------

